
MySpace Opens Up The Data Pipe With Full Launch Of Data Availability - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/26/myspace-opens-up-the-data-pipe-with-launch-of-data-availability/
======
immad
Am I missing something or is this just the same as Facebook API 1, which they
launched 2 years earlier?

~~~
jotto
no, this is data portability and it is coming before facebook's "facebook
connect". data portability means allowing the profile data to be temporarily
available to sites out of the social network's domain.

~~~
immad
That is what the first version of the Facebook API did. You could log in to
someone's website and it would get access to all your data temporarily. And it
was not on the social network's domain.

Facebook connect is something else that I haven't quite worked out. If it is
like Google Friend Connect than it would be a bunch of widgets that let your
easily plug in social features into any website.

------
ojbyrne
I'm glad to see people calling out the google "sharing our data - in an
iframe" strategy as bogus.

